# Firefighter II - Mod A - Study Guide



## MariaCatEMT (Dec 11, 2004)

*If anyone would like to have a copy of a study guide I made for the Firefighter II - Mod A exam, let me know. Soon, I'll have study guides completed for Mods B & C. They will be free for the asking for anyone on the boards that would like to have them. I would have to send them as a D/L as this first one is 17 pages long.

I take the Mod A exam today.

For those of you that offered advice on learning EKG rhythums, my thanks. It was of great assistance and helped me approach my studying in such a way that I passed the competency test. Thank you.

Have a great weekend everyone. Take care.

--Maria*


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 11, 2004)

Good luck today - and Congrats on your cardiology exam!


----------



## MMiz (Dec 11, 2004)

MariaCatEMT,

That's a very kind offer, and congrats on the recent exam!

You're an invaluable resource on the board, and I wish you the best of luck on your future tests!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Dec 14, 2004)

*Thanks guys, much appreciated!*


----------

